# Saturday Fishing Trip



## fishing4sanity (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a couple of buddies in for the weekend and they want to go fishing (weather permitting).
If anyone has a boat big enough and wants some company, we'll cover most of the expenses (gas, grub and refreshments).
Obviously, I don't have a boat.
We will resort to yak or wade fishing, if it comes down to it.

Thanks,


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jan 9, 2014)

Galveston Bay fishing.


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

Reel Safaris Charters has nice boat and openings. 713-714-REEL(7335) reelsafarischarters.com


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks


----------

